# Job offer Confusion?



## nzmigration (May 31, 2012)

Hi,

As the NZ immigration website says, if you have job offer you have better chances to get direct residence visa.

Now, i have got in touch with NZ employer who is wiling to hire me, but after i get PR, as he is not willing to sponsor. 

Now, can i claim points for job offer. what exactly NZ Immigration means when they say job offer, does it need to be a certain level company having specific turnover or ?

what documents immigration dept ask for when processing PR in respect of job offer.

Thanks for Help


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

nzmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> As the NZ immigration website says, if you have job offer you have better chances to get direct residence visa.
> 
> ...


The job offer aspect of migration to NZ has differ levels. Here's a brief synospis:

1.) An employer that hires staff from overseas frequently as an Approved Employer. Their skilled work job offers, for jobs on the Long Term Skills Shortages (LTSS) list, count towards points.

2.) An employer not pre-approved can offer a job to someone whose occupation is on the LTSS. Not as many points

3.) An employer wishing to offer a job to a non-NZ resident or citizen would need to have this approved--demonstrating, for example, that no qualified persons already in NZ lawfully could perform the work.

#3 might be what he meant by sponsorship?


----------

